# T3 labs



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I said I didnt wanna do a new post but I deiced to any ways....

Here is my new labs....

11/13
Cortisol random-8.2
8am 4-22 mcg/dl
4pm 3-17 mcg/ dl

TSH 0.082 0.35-4.50 UIU/ml

Vitamin D total 26.1 30-100 NG/ml
Deficiency <10 ng/ml
insufficieny 10-30
Toxicity >100

T3 total 160 60-181

Other labs
10-29

T4 free 0.99 rage 0.89-1.76
TSH 0.057 range 0.35-4.50

4/12- Tsh 60
Levothroxin 50 Mcg
7/12- Tsh 60, TPO 1451
levothroxin 88mcg
8/12- TSH 0.724 T4 free 1.16
100 MCg of Levothroxin.
9/12
60mg of Armour thyroid

I am no longer on 60 mg of Armour but now just on 30, She put me on a 2000 mg of Vitamin d. I went in friday having trouble swallowing food it was like blocked, I havent had more then maybe 4 to 5 hours a day, and Im beyond tired my body hurts, she said my lungs sound fine, She did a urine test and said there was high white blood count, but doesn't think its a UTI, I am having bad anxiety still Xanax is helping for a while. Im jumpy and take everything personal. But she says my T3 is normal and Cortisol is fine... so Im waiting to get into and Endo and do a new ultra sound and what not... there is a little lump she feels on the side of my throat where my thyroid is but says it could be a sore throat... so Who knows.

My mom found out she can get a family plan for me but its going to cost her more, so in January Ill have insurance. that I have to pay like 2000 dollars before they cover stuff for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> I said I didnt wanna do a new post but I deiced to any ways....
> 
> Here is my new labs....
> 
> ...


Why did your doctor lower your Armour? Your Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone and it certainly does not reflect that you have enough FREE T3 which is your unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> Why did your doctor lower your Armour? Your Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone and it certainly does not reflect that you have enough FREE T3 which is your unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.
> 
> Dr. Mercola (FREES)
> http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
> ...


Because my tsh is low. I told her I wanted my free done but she did total. 160 seems high to me. I have no idea what it means.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Your endo should know that your TSH is only suppressed b/c you are on Armour. She only needs to focus on RT3 and t4, but sadly she's looking at the TSH as the end-all-be-all, as soooo many endo's do!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

A word to the wise.........

Get your labs done at an outside lab. Read the lab order. Are all the tests on there that you need? Did the doctor forget something?

If so, call the office and leave this message:

"Hi, this is [name]. Dr. [name] gave me a lab order and I notice s/he forgot to add [name of test], so I'm going to add it to the script. If this is not ok with the doctor, call me back in the next [8] hours, otherwise I'll assume it's ok to add it."

Sometimes you've got to take the bull by the horns......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> Because my tsh is low. I told her I wanted my free done but she did total. 160 seems high to me. I have no idea what it means.


160 on the Total is not high. Remember, the Total is 3 different hormones!

She is a TSH worshipper and that does not bode well BUT................maybe you can slowly "educate" this doctor. I gave you some good links on the FREE T3.

I know you have financial constraints. Where there is a will; there is a way!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Honestly the high white count...given your recent symptoms, did she talk about giving you a course of antibiotics....you seem to have some kind of infection at work, and it would certainly do no harm at this point to give you something that is broad spectrum to see if meds will "knock it out".

Your vitamin D is definitely deficient, and that dose probably should be higher to bring it up.

My big transition symptom is muscle and joint pain. With the constant changes in meds, if I were you I would be beside myself with that. Half a grain of Armour really isn't the way to go--this medication is going to make your TSH look low, and the free T4, that is because of the T3 in it. It is frustrating when docs don't understand that, because then they do things like reduce the dosage, so that the patients swing back to being under medicated. That being said, if you are "wired but tired" as you said--tired but anxious and jumpy, you may seriously think about whether you felt better on the levothyroxine, and consider going back to it. Perhaps all you needed the first time was a little more time to adjust to your dose.

Hopefully the family plan will make it easier to get needed tests to help all of your symptoms. You have probably spent more than that $2000 this year....


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

greatdanes said:


> Your endo should know that your TSH is only suppressed b/c you are on Armour. She only needs to focus on RT3 and t4, but sadly she's looking at the TSH as the end-all-be-all, as soooo many endo's do!!


I haven't got to see and endo yet I see my regular dr. Waiting for a referral and insurance :/.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> 160 on the Total is not high. Remember, the Total is 3 different hormones!
> 
> She is a TSH worshipper and that does not bode well BUT................maybe you can slowly "educate" this doctor. I gave you some good links on the FREE T3.
> 
> I know you have financial constraints. Where there is a will; there is a way!


I couldn't see the links on my phone. But I'm reading them now sorry. I don't understand a lot lol. I think she loves to down play how I feel so I don't think I'm dying. Lol. I'm trying I know she wants to do all my thyroids when I'm done with the 30 armour. So ill see


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> I couldn't see the links on my phone. But I'm reading them now sorry. I don't understand a lot lol. I think she loves to down play how I feel so I don't think I'm dying. Lol. I'm trying I know she wants to do all my thyroids when I'm done with the 30 armour. So ill see


Sounds like a plan! It is awesome when patient and doctor can learn together and this is as it should be as no two patients are alike nor are no two doctors.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

lainey said:


> Honestly the high white count...given your recent symptoms, did she talk about giving you a course of antibiotics....you seem to have some kind of infection at work, and it would certainly do no harm at this point to give you something that is broad spectrum to see if meds will "knock it out".
> 
> Your vitamin D is definitely deficient, and that dose probably should be higher to bring it up.
> 
> ...


I think she was talking bout going back on levo if this 30 armour isnt going to change my tsh, after she runs all my thyroid stuff when Im done with 30 in I guess Next year lol.

No anti biotics which is beyond me. she loves giving me stuff to take Id assume Id be taking horse pills lol

I probably spend about 4000 a year with medical expenses... I am always sick, And when I get sick I get sick, I had walking pneumonia like 2 years ago and it stayed with my for 2 whole months, I couldn't kick it, then my stomach problems. I use to want a punch card for the Hospital 5th visit should be free... I probably am sick with something and I just cant kick it. my body hates me.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL about a year after I started treatment and had a bad winter with walking pneumonia and then an allergic reaction that put me on steroids--by the time we were done with visits every couple of weeks I wanted one of those punch cards too, and my husband threatened to get a newer model wife because obviously my warrantee had expired :0 JK


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

lainey said:


> LOL about a year after I started treatment and had a bad winter with walking pneumonia and then an allergic reaction that put me on steroids--by the time we were done with visits every couple of weeks I wanted one of those punch cards too, and my husband threatened to get a newer model wife because obviously my warrantee had expired :0 JK


Lol I worry about getting Pneumonia now, I get it at least every 2 years. Im allergic to the flu shot I break out like with in an hour of the shot like hives all over and 103.4 fevers, its just not good, so Im not protected from that, then I got Hashimoto's my immune system isnt great. I hate being sick lol


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've mentioned it before but the black mold we treated in my room turned into mushrooms. This morning. I've packed most of my stuff but I'm moving to my grandpas. So I'm still feeling super sick and now with this I'm just wondering if maybe I should go to the hospital? Drs is closed till Tuesday. So I know it's bad for my auto immune disease. I didn't mean for it to get like this I'm not a dirty person I just was wondering.


----------

